# Plant id a waterplant with thorns



## Yansolo (Sep 25, 2010)

Got this plant at a local plant society but it wasn't labeled. It grows like a crypt.








it seems like it has thorns growing out of the sides of the stem of the leaf.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _Rorippa aquatica_.


----------



## Yansolo (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah I googled it seems like it is rorippa aquatica thanks


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

is really pretty and different! i will most defenitly be looking for it on the sale/trade section


----------

